# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Ndihm rreth Ekucioneve Iracionale

## doniboy21

Pershendetje te gjithve :-)
kam nevoj per ndihm rreth ekuacioneve iracionale te me tregoni ndonje sajt ku mundem me gjet Literatur rreth ketyre ekucioneve iracionale.

----------

